# Who`s is it ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Does the fish count toward your creel if you set the hook or reel it in ?

Had a few situation where I helped little kids get their fish on and have also taken over when they got tired. Also last year a buddys rod went while he was watering the lillys so I handed it to him. I`m sure this has probably been kicked to death at one point and time but it could mean a expensive interpretation.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i always figured it was whoever put it on there stringer ect.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

You asked a 2 part question so I will try to answer it so that you understand.

A person shall not take, catch, or kill or attempt to take, catch, or kill a fish in the waters of this state by any other means or device other than a single line or a single rod and line while held in the hand or under immediate control, and with a hook or hooks attached, baited with a natural or artificial bait. 

Now with that being said...A person 17 years of age or older shall not take aquatic species, except aquatic insects, in or upon any waters over which this state has jurisdiction or in or upon any lands within the state, or possess aquatic species, except aquatic insects, without having in his or her possession a valid license.

As referenced above, a person who is under 17 or if 17 or over and licensed, may fish providing they are in immediate control of their lines. Each person who is in the "act of fishing", which is described above as to catch, or attempt to catch, so the act of setting the hook would be "fishing" and that fish would be yours as far as your limit goes. 
Now I know that people set the hook and let kids reel in the fish and that is where discretion comes in. If the parent is not licensed, that is another issue, but ultimately a family fishing is a dying pastime so I would find it hard for someone to be ticketed in the situation you described providing everyone was licensed and limits were followed. 

Now if you were on a charter/fishing boat and setting the hook and reeling in all the fish while your buddies drank beer and watched....that would be a different story!:lol:


----------

